# LG München betätigt Hausrecht für Forenbetreiber



## stieglitz (12 Februar 2007)

Ich danke das ist doch mal ein vernünftiges Urteil:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/85163


> Nach einem Urteil des Landgerichts München vom vom 25. Oktober 2006 (Az. 30 O 11973/05) steht dem Betreiber eines Forums ein virtuelles Hausrecht zu, auf dessen Basis er Nutzer von der weiteren Teilnahme ausschließen kann. Kläger des Verfahrens war der Heise Zeitschriften Verlag. Dieser hatte einem Teilnehmer der Foren von heise online aufgrund von wiederholten Verstößen gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen dauerhaft die Teilnahme an den Foren untersagt.


Sehe grade aber, dass das ja schon fast vier Monate alt ist. 
War das vorher nicht bekannt?


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: LG München betätigt Hausrecht für Forenbetreiber*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Sehe grade aber, dass das ja schon fast vier Monate alt ist.
> War das vorher nicht bekannt?


Um welche Person und um welchen Vorgang es geht, dürfte als bekannt vorausgesetzt werden  
Warum das Urteil  jetzt veröffentlicht wird, können die Juristen sicher eher beantworten
http://www.e-recht24.de/news/sonstige/410.html


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: LG München betätigt Hausrecht für Forenbetreiber*

Ein guter Schritt, der beiden Parteien, also den User und dem Forumbetreiber mehr Sicherheit bieten wird. Demnach können und sollten die Forenbetreiber, deren User gegen die eigenen Regeln vertoßen auschließen dürfen, aber damit können dieses, also Forenbetreiber auch gegen etwaitige Vertöße selbst haftbar gemacht werden. Ausreden werden dann nicht mehr gelten.


----------



## dvill (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: LG München betätigt Hausrecht für Forenbetreiber*



> Ausreden werden dann nicht mehr gelten.


Genau, über den Berg ist weiter als zu Fuß.

Ausreden haben noch nie gegolten. So ein Quark. Das Gericht bestätigt, dass Forenbetreiber bewusste Störungen durch Querulanten nicht dulden müssen. Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: LG München betätigt Hausrecht für Forenbeteiber*



dvill schrieb:


> Genau, über den Berg ist weiter als zu Fuß.
> 
> Ausreden haben noch nie gegolten. So ein Quark. Das Gericht bestätigt, dass Forenbetreiber bewusste Störungen durch Querulanten nicht dulden müssen. Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.




Richtig, und überall gilt, wo Hausrecht, da auch Haftung. Dies gilt für jeden Laden /Geschäft in der " reallen Welt". Zumindest haben diese mehr Haftung und /oder Verantwortung als in der " virtuellen Welt" 
Das ausgerechntet Heise gegen einen " Querulanten " vorgeht, ist nicht verwunderlich. Wenn man doch die Urteile oder die Probleme aufruft, die dieser Forenbetreiber in der Vergangenheit hatte betrachtet. 
Daher ist es in meinen Augen, als ein Zwischenschritt anzusehen. Ein Zwischenschritt für mehr geregelte Verhältnisse in der Virtuellen Welt. Auch hier kann und sollte man nicht machen was und wie es einem gefällt. 

Dies gilt für Gewerbetreibende, Verbraucher, aber eben auch für Forenbetreiber. 

Mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: LG München betätigt Hausrecht für Forenbetreiber*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Dies gilt für Gewerbetreibende, Verbraucher, aber eben auch für Forenbetreiber.


Und daher kann man solchen Müll wie diesen, ohne  lange zu zögern, löschen. Verklag doch 
den Forenbetreiber, du namenloses Etwas.


----------



## Pfadfinder (1 August 2007)

*AW: LG München betätigt Hausrecht für Forenbetreiber*

Hallo,
ein weiteres Beispiel, wie die Nutzer ein kritisches Forum gefährden können.
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,497701,00.html

Leider sind sich auch in diesem Forum viele ihres Tuns nicht bewusst, wenn sie sich nicht an die Forenregeln halten.
Ich frage mich bei dem o.g. Urteil sowies, wie man als Forenbetreiber/Mod sowas verhindern kann.
Viele Grüße
Pfadfinder


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 August 2007)

*AW: LG München betätigt Hausrecht für Forenbetreiber*

selbst wenn es in einem Forum Beleidigungen geben sollte - manche Leute beleidigen andere live im TV in einer ganz anderen Stellung:
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegelspecial/0,1518,490716-2,00.html


> Ihr kleinen Petzliesen habt kein Pimmelwutz. Das muss man an dieser Stelle mal sagen um diese Uhrzeit ... Das sind paar halbkleine Waisenzigeuner, die immer petzen. Mork vom Ork. Der kriegt meine zwei oder drei Privatanwälte heut nacht um 4 Uhr noch auf den Hals gehetzt ... Ich werd das rausfinden, wer Mork vom Ork ist.


Aber Recht und Gerechtigkeit sind zwei Sachen - und ob alles, was von deutschen Gerichten entschieden wird, _wenigstens_ Recht ist (wenn schon nicht Gerechtigkeit), das darf bezweifelt werden, nein, eigentlich *muss* es bezweifelt (iSv _hinterfragt_) werden.

All das ändert für mich nichts daran, dass Deine grundsätzliche Aussage richtig ist (_Beispiel, wie die Nutzer ein kritisches Forum gefährden können_). Denn gäbe es keine Poster, die Beleidigungen posten, dann gäbe es keine Beleidigungen, die gefährlich sein könnten. So einfach ist das. Zunächst. Denn dann würden sich halt die Anwälte hinsetzen und über postings _stolpern_, die beleidigend gemeint sein _könnten_ (wie ja auch hier angedeutet: "Begriff ... zu verwenden, wenn mit ... *** gemeint ist"). 

Selbst das ändert aber nichts an der Verpflichtung von Postern, sich Beleidigungen zu verkneifen. Manche sind offenbar von der Aufgabe kognitiv überfordert, sich die möglichen Konsequenzen klar zu machen.
_Ooops, eine Beleidigung? Oder eine objektive Darstellung? Fragt B*!_


----------

